# Ears flopped down to the side



## Phoenix14 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hey everyone. So last night I had to give my pup a bath because she slid across on floor cleaner. I am sure I didn't get water in her ear since I didn't even wash her head. Both ears have been standing up for a week. 

Well all last night she keeps crying shaking her head and rubbing them on the floor. They are both now flopped down and off to the side. Will they stand up again or did she damage them from all the rubbing.  

There is no odor to her ears or wax buildup I'm going to get her ear cleaner but i'm afraid ill make it worse.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Sound like something in ears. Have vet check


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Phoenix14 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm going first thing tomorrow it seems she's holding them down from pain I feel so bad


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Could be just water in ears keep update


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

